# Use pitch wheel for more than one note?



## bill5 (Jul 16, 2020)

Does anyone know of a way to adjust the pitch control on a keyboard to go up or down more than one note? Some plugin maybe??


----------



## d.healey (Jul 16, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Does anyone know of a way to adjust the pitch control on a keyboard to go up or down more than one note? Some plugin maybe??


Are you wanting to control the pitch of your keyboard's built in sounds or a particular virtual instrument? If the former you'll be limited to what the settings on your keyboard provide. For the latter it will depend on the VI. If it's a full Kontakt library then you should be able to adjust the pitch bend modulator in the edit view.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 16, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Does anyone know of a way to adjust the pitch control on a keyboard to go up or down more than one note? Some plugin maybe??


Many synths and samplers let you define the range of the pitch bend. You'll have to consult your manual to find what settings to adjust.


----------



## bill5 (Jul 16, 2020)

OK thanks. I must be using the wrong synths. It can't be operator error. 

(I do avoid Kontakt like the plague) Any particular popular synths you know for sure do this (other than Omnisphere)?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 16, 2020)

Any synth should allow up to a octave pitch bend. Using in the settings. Also make sure your keyboard pitch bend is not just set to a small range. What's the keyboard?


----------

